

TonidoPlug ready to roll - What is in the box? - codemechanic
http://www.codelathe.com/blog/index.php/2009/08/07/tonidoplug-ready-to-roll/

======
spooneybarger
if they could find a way to securely distribute information across plugs so
that i could get my information even if my plug is down, i would be in hog
heaven.

